# x11vnc; older machine won't connect



## mikeTV (Sep 16, 2014)

I'm just playing with x11vnc a bit, from my main desktop to my iPad using the VNC Viewer app. It was super easy and took only a couple seconds...works great!

BUT THEN, I just refurbished  an older Dell computer (running FreeBSD 10.0 amd64 + xfce and nvidia drivers)... and I cannot get a connection. I'm googling x11vnc setup guides but I've found nothing. I'm not sure where to start to troubleshoot this.  :\

**EDIT**: This issue seemed to fix itself. Either that, or uninstalling/reinstalling x11vnc twice did the trick, strange...


----------



## SirDice (Sep 18, 2014)

I was about to suggest it may be an older variant of the VNC protocol. But I've never tried to connect using an old client to a new server. They're usually all the same version


----------

